

Oracle Stewartship to increase use of Java? [pdf, survey] - 8ren
http://www.jaspersoft.com/whitehttp://www.jaspersoft.com/sites/default/files/Jaspersoft_Survey-Oracle_Java_White_Paper.pdf

======
fondue
Actual link is here;

[http://www.jaspersoft.com/sites/default/files/Jaspersoft_Sur...](http://www.jaspersoft.com/sites/default/files/Jaspersoft_Survey-
Oracle_Java_White_Paper.pdf)

~~~
8ren
Thanks, sorry I mucked up the link; I should have checked it. I'll resubmit.

